# 2500 Acres Talbot County Trophy Club -- We are completely full for the upcoming 2019-2020 season.



## DHCTALBOT (Mar 5, 2019)

Thank you for visiting our thread!!

We are completely full for the upcoming 2019-2020 season.

Feel free to send us an e-mail and request to be placed on the waiting list for future openings.

*************************

To:          Prospective New Members

From:      The Club Council

Re:          Introduction

*Scope and Purpose*

It is the goal of the Club Council and membership to make this the premier non-profit, family oriented trophy hunting club in the State of Georgia. We believe that we are succeeding in this endeavor. Our standards are high, but the rewards are very gratifying.

*Membership Waiting List*

In order to add your name to the membership waiting list we *require* a deposit of *$500.00*. Your priority on the waiting list will be determined by order in which the deposits are received. As memberships become available (around mid-March) you will be contacted and allowed to confirm your membership. If you choose to confirm your membership, an additional payment will be required on or before April 15. The dues for the 2019/20 lease year will be  *$1075.00. This is predicated on the club obtaining 28 members. *

*Refunds*

If you choose not to confirm your membership you will be given a full refund of your dues deposit. Refunds will be granted prior to *April 15*, if requested. Any refund requested *after April 15, and before* *April 30*, will be granted only if the requesting member secures a "*suitable replacement*". *Absolutely no dues refunds will be given after April 30. *

*Probation*

All new members are placed on a two (2) year probationary period. During this period your actions will be evaluated by the Club Council. If it is determined that your agenda is taking a different direction from that of the Club your membership may be terminated.

*Success *

Your success will be in direct proportion to the amount of effort you’re willing to expend. The Club has been in existence for over thirty nine (39) years. Approximately 80% of the property isn’t hunted by anyone and just requires some effort to yield excellent areas. Our QDM program has been in place for 25 years. We are currently in our 16th year of a supplemental feeding program (Buck Muscle high protein deer feed, corn and a number of food plots). Our efforts have produced excellent results.

*Trophy Hunting*

*Trophy hunting is not for everyone!* It’s a concept that is easily endorsed --and sought after--by avid hunters, but very difficult to adhere to. When members transition from Clubs which practice the policy of *“if it’s brown it’s down”* to true trophy clubs, they often must let bucks walk that are bigger than any they have ever taken. They must concede to the fact that they will rarely *“fill their license”* and often may go *years* without harvesting a buck. Over the years we have found that only a limited number of hunters can successfully make this transition.  Before deciding to become a member, please review and carefully consider our trophy rules. They’re strictly enforced.

Camping

All camping at approved central camp-site, at no additional charge.
No commercial power and water available.
Generators may be used on a limited basis between the hours of 8:00 a.m. and 8:00 p.m. If your generator cannot be heard by your neighbouring camp-site, there is no restriction.
Extreme caution with open camp fires so as to prevent forest fires.

*Club Council*

The Club is governed by a Club Council comprised of several of the senior members of the Club who all share the same objectives. Although the Club is not a voting club the Council welcomes any of your suggestions or concerns. A survey is sent out each year with all issues that have arisen to help guide the Council in setting policy for the following year.


For more information, or to get a perspective member packet for the upcoming season, e-mail us at: dhctalbot@gmail.com

Contacts:

You can request more info and arrange to meet with someone to view the property, by contacting the following Council members:

Stan 770-463-3452

Vince 678-488-5072


*Attachments:*


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Mar 6, 2019)

Some pics form last season.


----------



## Snider88 (Mar 6, 2019)

Where at in Talbot County? What’s you cap on memberships? What are your buck requirements?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Mar 6, 2019)

Off HWY 80 and Poplar Trace Road. West of Talbotton about 8 miles. 
28 members. We have minimum age, score and/or spread rules.
2500 acres.


----------



## Crakajak (Mar 13, 2019)

That's one mean bobcat to turn over that feeder.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Mar 14, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> That's one mean bobcat to turn over that feeder.




Mean Kitty............


----------



## Jim Boyd (Apr 1, 2019)

This is a great offering.


----------



## DHCTALBOT (Apr 2, 2019)

Thanks for visiting our thread.

We are down to just one (1) membership opening available. Feel free to contact us with any question you my have.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 3, 2019)

So out of 2500 acres you only hunt 500 acres of it with 28 members. 

Thats 17acres/member ???


Seems kinds strange.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Apr 3, 2019)

"So out of 2500 acres you only hunt 500 acres of it with 28 members.

Thats 17acres/member ???"


Not sure where you are getting that info? All 2500 acres are available to be hunted by our members but there are numerous areas that are not being hunted due to location from camp, terrain conditions, etc.


----------



## DHCTALBOT (Apr 23, 2019)

Thank you for visiting our thread!!

We are completely full for the upcoming 2019-2020 season.

Feel free to send us an e-mail and request to be placed on the waiting list for future openings.


----------



## BELCHER1 (Dec 11, 2019)

LOOKING FOR 2020-21 SEASON


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 11, 2019)

We should have an idea of potential openings for the 2020-2021 season around the first week of March for those interested.


----------



## DHCTALBOT (Dec 18, 2019)

Thank you for your message.

We wont know about 2020 membership openings until the this coming March-April. I would suggest sending an e-mail to dhctalbot@gmail.com and request to be added to the waiting list for next season. I'll be happy to add you to the mailing list.

Feel free to call me if you have any questions.

Regards,

Vince
Cell 678-488-5072


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 18, 2019)

DHCTALBOT said:


> Thank you for your message.
> 
> We wont know about 2020 membership openings until the this coming March-April. I would suggest sending an e-mail to dhctalbot@gmail.com and request to be added to the waiting list for next season. I'll be happy to add you to the mailing list.
> 
> ...



Let me know when u need this back open. 
Send a pm. 
Kmack


----------

